# How quickly she settled in



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics to share, one is with Charlie and the kitten and the other is Charlie Meighan and Alfie, All three were bred by Sue byrne of Midnightstar Ragdolls, Meighan has only been with us just over a week and already has settled in so well with the other boys.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's wonderful Chris. What gorgeous pictures - I love the one of the three of them.:001_wub::001_wub: Meighan looks so happy between the boys and they look pleased to have her there.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the photo of the three together  Beautiful cats


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I want all three of them to come and live with meeee!!!!! :001_wub: So pretty


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like you have one big happy family there - they are all georgeous.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful kitties


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, what beautiful cats. Their colours are so creamy! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sooo gorgeous!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments............Chris.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

How beautiful. So pleased to see them getting along so well!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

They are all beutifull Chris, you must be so proud of them.

I love the 2nd pic, Raggie sandwich


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what brilliant pics, they are all stunning,xx


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Lovely pics - she looks so cute in between the big boys


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

What pretty cats!! im in love with there amazing eyes!!:001_wub:


----------

